# Yamaha FG-Junior



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I wanted to find a small acoustic to have close at hand for practicing. Was very happy to pick this little guitar up today, together with gig bag, strap, and extra pack of D'Addario extra light gauge strings.

Yamaha FG JR1 3/4 Size Acoustic Guitar Specifications

* Top: Spruce
* Back and Sides: Meranti
* Neck: Nato
* Fingerboard: Rosewood
* Bridge: Rosewood
* Body Depth: 3 1/8 inch to 3 9/16 inch
* String Scale: 21 1/4 inch
* Frets: 20
* Scale: 3/4
* Tuning Machines: Opened Chrome
* Finish: Natural
* Case (Included): Gig Bag


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fun little guitar. 

I had one pass through my hands a couple of years ago. Wish I'd kept it for the rare time I need a smaller travel axe than my usual beater. Because of the short scale, if it's tuned to standard the strings are pretty slack. I used mediums and they drove the top a bit more making it louder and more toneful without affecting the action or relief. It still felt very slinky.

It's a good guitar for very young students too. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah I thought about one for my brother in laws daughter, but the scale worries me plus, I have a bunch of smaller body Yamaha Dynamics so when she grows a little more I`ll just give her one of those...they are fantastic little guitars.


----------

